
Ask HN: A master's thesis topic that will help me get a job at Google? - mrstefan
What topic could I choose for my Master&#x27;s thesis to learn a skill that will help me get a job at Google?<p>I&#x27;m not asking you to come up with an exact subject for me. I&#x27;m asking for some kind of guidance.<p>I know that Google tests the knowledge of graph theory quite strongly. Maybe it would be a good idea to write on something related to this topic?<p>I&#x27;m a computer science student.
======
catacombs
How about writing a thesis that isn't just for getting a job at an overrated
company and on a topic that could help other people?

~~~
mrstefan
Why do you think it's overrated? Have you worked there?

~~~
catacombs
I've never worked there nor want to. I know plenty of people who've worked in
and around the company, and they've painted a good portrait of company that
isn't worth working for in 2019.

------
emeraldx
I feel your motivation is misdirected.

A Masters/PhD thesis should be in something you're interested in and deeply
care about. More than getting a job, it should be about advancing the
frontiers of available knowledge in a given field.

If you do really well employers would line up to hire you.

